# Diet Journal



## John2285 (Nov 11, 2011)

Gained about 50lbs past 2 years and I'm going to lose it now. Plan on staying on this diet for 4 months no cheating. After this phase I'm going to switch diet to meet workouts as for the next 4 months I will just be running and doing pushups and pull ups at home stuff. Diet will consist of protein shakes with water, fruit, and one meal of either tune or chicken with veggies. I'll post a before picture later along with my days meals.


----------



## John2285 (Nov 12, 2011)

11/11

Protein shake w/water-240cals

Coffee half scoop protein-60cals

Grapefruit-?

2 servings-Homemade chicken soup-440cals


----------



## John2285 (Nov 12, 2011)

Won't post other nutrition values till workout phase of regimen begins. And I've added homemade soup to diet plan.


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 12, 2011)

so essentially a starvation diet


----------



## John2285 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes


----------



## John2285 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fatso.


----------



## John2285 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm going to start posting a motivational video everyday to help me stay on track. I'm a huge Jordan fan so a lot of videos will probably include him.  MICHAEL JORDAN: UNSTOPPABLE (HD) - YouTube


----------



## John2285 (Nov 13, 2011)

11/12

Protein Shake/Water -240cals

Orange-60

Serving soup-100

Veggie Burger-250

1/4lb Turkey/Pickle-150?


----------



## John2285 (Nov 13, 2011)

How Bad do you want it? - YouTube

"How Bad Do You Want It?"


----------



## Robalo (Nov 13, 2011)

You're doing it the wrong way bro. You have to be patience, start to cut slowly and you definitly need to hit the gym. With that diet and trainnig you're just loosing everything fat and muscle, you'll look like a skinny fat.
I've taken 2 years to go from 323,4lbs to 202,4lbs. Dedication, persistence and patience, it will take time to make things the right way.


----------



## John2285 (Nov 13, 2011)

You are probably right. I'll reacess after I hit the one month mark.


----------



## John2285 (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats on your loss. Very hard to do.


----------



## John2285 (Nov 13, 2011)

Couple older pics... About 4 years old. Need to get back.


----------



## John2285 (Nov 13, 2011)

11/13

Veggie Burger Pickle 275

4 Oranges 200

4 servings Protein shake 480

Grilled chicken with cup n half marinara 350?


----------



## John2285 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hard Work Beats Talent - YouTube


00:40


----------



## John2285 (Nov 15, 2011)

11/14

3 serving protein 360

Can of split pea soup 280

Can of crab  meat with mustard 120

3 oranges 150


----------



## John2285 (Nov 15, 2011)

Michael Jordan 'Maybe It's My Fault' Commercial - YouTube


"Failure gave me Strength....That my Pain was my Motivation."


----------



## jagbender (Nov 15, 2011)

Robalo said:


> You're doing it the wrong way bro. You have to be patience, start to cut slowly and you definitly need to hit the gym. With that diet and trainnig you're just loosing everything fat and muscle, you'll look like a skinny fat.
> I've taken 2 years to go from 323,4lbs to 202,4lbs. Dedication, persistence and patience, it will take time to make things the right way.


 

Bump


----------



## John2285 (Nov 15, 2011)

11/15

2 Oranges 100

Protein Shakes 240

Grilled 1/2lb Shrimp and Head Broccoli 500


----------



## John2285 (Nov 16, 2011)

The Artistry of Michael Jordan II Trailer by Hoopsencyclopedia - YouTube


-Do you have SportsVision?


----------



## John2285 (Nov 16, 2011)

11/16

Orange 50

Lean Cuisine with broccoli added 350

2 tuna cans with lemon olive oil vingegrette and salad 600


----------



## John2285 (Nov 17, 2011)

Motivational Video of the Day

MICHAEL JORDAN: THE GREATEST (pt 3) HD RE-UPLOADED - YouTube


----------



## John2285 (Nov 17, 2011)

11/17

Can Minestrone SOup Tb parmesean 280

Veggie burger egg 375

Tb pb 100


----------



## John2285 (Nov 18, 2011)

jay z-soon youll understand instrumentals - YouTube

#SoonEnough


----------



## John2285 (Nov 19, 2011)

11/18

Lentil Soup 350

Tuna Mustard Salad 200

Protein SHakes 480

2 oranges 100


----------



## John2285 (Nov 20, 2011)

11/19

Chineese
Pizza 
Butterfingers

4000?

AToday is an Orange day. Maybe tomaro to. 


Michael Jordan- "TILL I COLLAPSE" - YouTube


----------

